# Antelope Island Fire



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Could be bad year to hold the AI deer tag....

"ANTELOPE ISLAND - A large wildfire on Antelope Island exploded overnight, burning an estimated 7,000 acres."

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40773582&nid=148&title=west-antelope-fire-grows-to-7000-acres


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Watched it burn last night from my home in Tooele.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And I thought only federal land burned up?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Up to 8000K now. I wonder if the state will ask for federal money to help fight it, and then federal money to replant it, and then federal money to cover all the costs. It's either that or up the fee to enter by $5.00 next year to compensate.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Up to 8000K now. I wonder if the state will ask for federal money to help fight it, and then federal money to replant it, and then federal money to cover all the costs. It's either that or up the fee to enter by $5.00 next year to compensate.


That, or sale it to someone to make it there own private peace of heaven. Almost 14,000 acres burned on an island that small? It must have been mismanaged, overgrown, and just a worthless wasteland...... At least that's the rhetoric we'd be told by state legislators if it was federal land.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Should be some good vegetation in the next couple of years.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it would be a great year to hold the tag. The bucks will only be on half the island since the other half burned up and isn't going to have anything there to hold them


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know much about AI, but it'll be interesting to see what develops in the aftermath.

Since mobility is restricted, can wildlife cope with the loss of so much forage? Will a bunch of animals need to be transplanted elsewhere? Or will some sort of supplemental feeding be required until next spring?

When spring comes, can habitat mitigation be funded and implemented to prevent the cheatgrass that's sure to come? Or will the state change the name to Chukar Island?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The grasses and foliage will be coming back as soon as there are some rains, and some even sooner


----------

